# Alternative to AVG



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

I've been using the free version of AVG for a couple of years but finding the daily 2 hr hogging and slowing computer to a crawl too much to deal with. Is there another product people can recommend that can scan in less time. This is just too nuts and either I can't work for 2 hrs or I have to go to bed and leave computer on so it can scan. Options??

Thanks


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

I use Eset Nod32 products now. There's no hogging of resources, works fast.
It is a payable product though. But when it comes to security, I feel it's worth it.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

avg what? antivirus or antispyware? either way, I personally feel a scan once a week is enough.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Set AVG to scan new files in realtime, and just do a full scan every week or so. There's no need for any AV to do a full system scan every day unless you're constantly downloading and installing lots of programs from dubious sources.

If you're looking for a free alternative to AVG Free Antivirus, try *Avira AntiVir*.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I use Avast a free antivirus


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

I seem to recall reading that AVG Free incorporated a shut down after scan feature a few updates ago. I might be wrong, we have many AVG enthusiasts here who would know for sure if it's in the free version also.



> WHAT'S NEW IN VERSION 7.5.503a1205:
> 
> * New option, to shutdown computer automatically after scan has finished, is now available - accessible from the Test Center application window (during running scan)


That said, I like my NOD32.


----------



## TheShadowFl (Feb 12, 2008)

AVG scans silently in the background. On a really good running system, you'll never even know it's running. If it's slowing down your system, you have several things you can do:

First, clean up your system, remove all the junk files so they don't have to be scanned over and over and over.....etc.

I run a cleanup batch file in my Startup folder, so that every junk file created the day before gets the axe during boot-up.

Then in MSCONFIG/Startup, DE-Select all those programs, updaters, reminders, etc, that you don't need starting up at boot and running all the time.

Then in AVG's Scheduler, either de-select the daily scan all together or set it for an hour when your PC will be ON, but you won't be using it.

I set mine for a daily scan at 8:00PM, a time that I'm watching prime time TV. 
Even if I'm answering email or playing Sol, I don't even realize the scan is running,,,,, not till it ends and tells me that NO virus was found.:grin:

So please don't dump one of the worlds best AV programs because one little feature was never set right for your computer, in the first place.
Just reset the scheduler to suit your needs and desires. 
It's just that simple.:wink:

Good Luck and Happy Computing!
The Shadow


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

shadow,



> I run a cleanup batch file in my Startup folder, so that every junk file created the day before gets the axe during boot-up.


could you elaborate on this more?

1. what is this "cleanup batch file"?
2. how is this done?

thanks.


----------



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks all. Seems that in Free version it scans daily- guess that's how they move you to pay version- they drive you nuts! I cannot read email while it's running- it is just too slow. I can't really do anything. I also have AVG anti-spyware installed but it doesn't run automatically.

I cleaned up everything- did a de-frag, disc cleanup- but didn't help with speed. Don't know how to run a clean up batch file- can you explain?

I hate to say but I'm on my computer so much and at such diff times it's hard to find a time to run this and I don't like leaving the computer on overnight. I'd just like to find something that doesn't require an hour and a half to scan or doesn't slow down so much that I can't work.

thanks


----------



## thingywotsit (Apr 24, 2008)

originale, your problem is simple to solve, no need for batch anything.

The default setting in AVG Free is to have it run a full scan first thing every day, which is what slows your system to a crawl. You can either turn this off completely, or schedule the full scan for a time when you're not sitting at your PC.

To do this, launch AVG control centre, select Scheduler, click on Scheduled Tasks, and highlight "Test plan in basic mode". Click on Edit Schedule. You can then either uncheck the box to stop it running altogether, or change the time it starts. There is also a checkbox for "if I miss the start time, start whenever the PC next boots up", so make sure this is unchecked. Since every file you open is getting scanned anyway, I only do full scans like this manually, and you certainly don't need them every day.

That's it.


----------



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

In the free version, there is no option to edit ex for time of day. It defaults to daily, like it or not. And it runs a full scan- I have no option there either. So I will turn it off and hope I remember to scan weekly. Thanks all.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I used AVG Free for a few years before switching to another antivirus, and it NEVER ran daily scans. I can't remember the exact details, but I think you just need to go to the list of scheduled events and double click the 'daily scan' one to disable it. This worked on earlier versions (pre 7.5) but I can't say for sure if it still works.


EDIT:
I just remembered I still have AVG Free 7.5 installed on my spare computer, so I've been playing with the settings. To disable daily scans, launch the AVG Control Center, click Scheduler in the components list, then click the Scheduled Tasks button at the bottom of the window. Select 'Test plan in basic mode' from the tasks list and click the Edit Schedule button. Remove the checkmark from 'Periodically start scheduled antivirus test' to grey out the window, and click OK to complete.

Apologies if these instructions are way off target or if you've already tried this. It works on this computer and it's worked on any other computer I've used with AVG Free installed.


----------



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks Koala: Problem solved. Now I just need to remember to go in there weekly and run a manual scan.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I've just seen thingywotsit's post above mine, which gives the same solution, so thanks to thingywotsit....... and welcome to TSF :smile:


----------



## jive_john (Nov 14, 2007)

i like avast doenst hog to much sytem resources or antivir is prtty good i hear and eset nod32


----------



## majax79 (Aug 5, 2007)

AVG8 antivirus is a resource hog. So dissapointing. I'll def check out the few mentioned here.


----------

